# Oops.... I see it's already been posted in another thread..... Honda to cease making lawnmowers after 2023?



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

See: Honda exiting the lawnmower business.

Tripped over a small engine channel on Youtube (Chicanic) who claims that Honda is getting out of the lawnmower business as of fall 2023. The video was posted 2 days ago, and I didn't see anything on the forum, so I thought I'd make a mention of it.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Yep already noted..


----------

